# Rochester/Buffalo, NY Competition?



## QuinnHyatt (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys!

As many people in this area know, the only 'local' competition is Cornell Open Spring, and that's well.... at Cornell. A good distance from the Greater Rochester Area. 

I was looking to *hopefully* start an annual competition right here in the area; I asked around a Facebook group I'm in, and someone said that holding an unofficial competition first would help get used to it and sort of show that we could handle the event. 

That's why I'm here! Would anyone be interested in helping make this a reality?

Thanks all,


Quinn Hyatt


----------



## patrickcuber (Jul 24, 2015)

I would do one in buffalo as long as i could compete too.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 26, 2015)

My god yes! Lets do it!


----------



## Anubis (Jul 26, 2015)

i live in east rochester so this would be great! there is a strong cubing presence at the R.I.T so that would help... even some yoyoers speed cube too (like myself.) and since no one seems to care about a local club this would really help!


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Aug 1, 2015)

I was a part of the RIT Rubik's Cube club! There are many people in the Rochester area alone that would be interested in this. I just don't know where to start, and I could definitely use some help!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 5, 2015)

rochester let's do ittttt


----------



## Anubis (Aug 13, 2015)

maybe message someone like the cubicle?


----------



## Anubis (Oct 20, 2016)

I want to bump this thread. Anyone interested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Oct 20, 2016)

Anubis said:


> I want to bump this thread. Anyone interested?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you actually want to do one, find a venue, and talk to a delegate. They'll help you.

And as far as an unofficial comp goes, there's no reason IMO. Do a small comp, 50 people or something like that, if you'd like.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 21, 2016)

biscuit said:


> If you actually want to do one, find a venue, and talk to a delegate. They'll help you.
> 
> And as far as an unofficial comp goes, there's no reason IMO. Do a small comp, 50 people or something like that, if you'd like.


I don't know how it works in the US and I guess it varies from delegate to delegate, but I would prefer an organiser who hasn't been to a competition before to either travel to a competition or try holding an unofficial one first before I commit to travelling far to delegate a comp.

Also, for a cube club, it is so easy to just get a bunch of people together with some timers, print some Tnoodle scrambles, and hold a small unofficial competition.


@Anubis 
Definitely contact the delegate though because even if they do insist you hold an unofficial comp first they will probably want see how you handle things, and will have advice about how to run things. And you never know, some delegates do agree to delegate comps for inexperienced organisers.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello Anubis,

I actually live in New York, and I can work things out for you if you'd like to one day organize.
We can put you on staff at a local competition and see how you perform!


----------



## Anubis (Oct 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hello Anubis,
> 
> I actually live in New York, and I can work things out for you if you'd like to one day organize.
> We can put you on staff at a local competition and see how you perform!



Yeah, that would be great, otherwise I have no idea how to contact a delegate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Yeah, that would be great, otherwise I have no idea how to contact a delegate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am a delegate, so you can communicate to me.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh yeah, defenintly go to a comp first if you haven't been to one, and judge/help out in what ever way a lot. But if you have a good organizational mind, then just talk to a delegate. I went to one competition before organizing my first of three.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I am a delegate, so you can communicate to me.




Yeah, I've never been to a competition, but I have organized a (yoyo ing) comp before, the way the community is set up is very familiar to our own right here. I'd like to staff the competition as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

